# June 3, 2022 Rampage Discussion Thread: Summer of Punk in Jeopardy, Scorpio/Dante, Athena/Kiera, Lucha Brothers/Young Bucks



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lucha Bros v Young Bucks

'please don't die! please don't die!'

their match in their hometown will be amazing


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

AEW really trying to keep the momentum booing Bucks vs. Lucha Bros rematch with no real build. But hey, it'll be great so I ain't complaining. I do wonder if we get HOB shenanigans or if we're done with that.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lucha Bros v Young Bucks
> 
> 'please don't die! please don't die!'
> 
> their match in their hometown will be amazing


_Canadian destroyer activated_


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This show is a sell out after the big attendances for DoN and Dynamite, so it's great to see them present a real top-level match, the rematch of 2021's best tag bout, Bucks vs. Lucha Brothers. Bucks should get their W back here, since the Lucha Brothers have won their past three meetings, after the Bucks won the first two. The Bucks also need some wins after high profile defeats to FTR and the Hardys. They showed at the PPV that they are still one of the best teams around by carrying the Hardys to a good match in 2022.

Add that to a TNT Title match where Scorpio should be really over being a Cali boy, and Athena's debut, and you have one of the best-looking Rampages yet.

I imagine they will tape Dark before the show and stack that too.

Recent days should have also told Tony Khan: don't be afraid to leave AEW's comfort zones, Cali has embraced it by turning out in incredible numbers.

*All Elite Wrestling Presents Rampage
Fri • Jun 03 • 6:00 PM
Toyota Arena, Ontario, CA*

Available Tickets => 13
Current Setup/Capacity => 7,355
Tickets Distributed => 7,342 (99.8%)


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

This card looks great


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like a show with some good wrestling on it. I'm actually kinda rooting for The Young Bucks. Maybe them putting over The Hardys was the catalyst they needed for a good face run?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Looks like a show with some good wrestling on it. I'm actually kinda rooting for The Young Bucks. Maybe them putting over The Hardys was the catalyst they needed for a good face run?


they added back Hangman in their twitter header

that is normally a sign of stuff happening


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Sounds like a skippable show. Tony still isn't putting in any effort for Rampage.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Solid card. I have a feeling Scorpio vs Dante is going to be a really strong matchup.

Guessing we also might get another match announcement for Forbidden Door tonight.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Going to Rampage boys! Can't believe I'm seeing The Young Bucks vs Lucha Brothers in person. LFG!!


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Tell it like it is said:


> Going to Rampage boys! Can't believe I'm seeing The Young Bucks vs Lucha Brothers in person. LFG!!


Enjoy and be loud!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

A very interesting card. Dante Martin vs. Scorpio Sky is going to be great I am sure.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ticket situation for tonight with some production kills added.

This will be the second biggest crowd for a live Rampage so far, behind only The First Dance.

I have a feeling the Bucks and Lucha Brothers are going to put on a big-time banger.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532786373635280896


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey, I’m going to watch this morning’s NJPW event (showing the BOSJ finals) momentarily.

What time does Rampage begin tonight?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I had heard about Ember Moon in WWE, but I never saw her wrestle (I didn't watch WWE). I'm looking forward to her AEW in-ring debut


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, I’m going to watch this morning’s NJPW event (showing the BOSJ finals) momentarily.
> 
> What time does Rampage begin tonight?


10pm ET/9pm CT/7pm PT 

3am for UK/much of Europe.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

redban said:


> I had heard about Ember Moon in WWE, but I never saw her wrestle (I didn't watch WWE). I'm looking forward to her AEW in-ring debut


She is in the upper tier of workers, especially when it comes to women who fit the AEW style. It will help that she is wrestling Kiera Hogan and she is the best in-ring workers of the baddies.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm here for this match only:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532181824851542016*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532878637338243072

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532878637338243072
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Next time I botch a springboard, I'm gonna retire!"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532882555447521287

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I really, really hope the foot injury isn't something worse than expected. I'd hate for this great CM Punk return to be cut short.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532878637338243072
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532883561929490432


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If he does have to vacate the title due to injury, I'd change the Forbidden Door main event to Moxley vs. Tanahashi (a match several years in the making) for the vacant title and give Mox another run in front of fans.

But I'm hoping he's just clickbaiting a bit and will be ok.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> If he does have to vacate the title due to injury, I'd change the Forbidden Door main event to Moxley vs. Tanahashi (a match several years in the making) for the vacant title and give Mox another run in front of fans.
> 
> But I'm hoping he's just clickbaiting a bit and will be ok.


Strange to come out to chase MJF with only 1 boot on and he had a noticable limp


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Punk is really injured, then I would put the title on Danielson. He could still be the one to put over MJF if that's the plan


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> If he does have to vacate the title due to injury, I'd change the Forbidden Door main event to Moxley vs. Tanahashi (a match several years in the making) for the vacant title and give Mox another run in front of fans.
> 
> But I'm hoping he's just clickbaiting a bit and will be ok.


*I don't think it's a work because he had his leg wrapped to confront MJF during a commercial break.*



Geeee said:


> If Punk is really injured, then I would put the title on Danielson. He could still be the one to put over MJF if that's the plan


*I need Bryan vs Okada, but Tanahashi works for now.*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I don't think it's a work because he had a walking boot on to confront MJF during a commercial break.
> 
> 
> I need Bryan vs Okada, but Tanahashi works for now.*


He was bare footed


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Surely, all/most signs point to CM Punk's foot injury being minor, right?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> If he does have to vacate the title due to injury, I'd change the Forbidden Door main event to Moxley vs. Tanahashi (a match several years in the making) for the vacant title and give Mox another run in front of fans.
> 
> But I'm hoping he's just clickbaiting a bit and will be ok.


I'm not saying Tony is definitely doing this, but I get the feeling that everyone involved in Blood and Guts will not be on Forbidden Door. That's smart because why would you risk one of the guys getting hurt four days from the match.

Danielson will not take part and they gave him a reason not to be in it (Kingston was willing to burn him alive if it meant Jericho burned too.)


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A lot of people are saying it was the stage dive that injured him and that he landed shin-first on the rail. If so, that is really annoying.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

GIVE THE BELT TO BAY BAY!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The news sounds much less dire with this tweet from AEW:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532889813115760640
Maybe CM Punk acknowledges that his foot is sore/hurt; but he's a fighting champion, and that he wants to know which member on the AEW roster is willing to step up to be his 1st opponent for his world championship (which will be the *next* step in his AEW career).


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

3venflow said:


> A lot of people are saying it was the stage dive that injured him and that he landed shin-first on the rail. If so, that is really annoying.


Good god, that is fucking stupid. I thought Punk was smarter than this.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bucks vs. Lucha Bros entrances are live on YouTube right now. Very hot crowd!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lucha Bros went back to their old theme song


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> If Punk is really injured, then I would put the title on Danielson. He could still be the one to put over MJF if that's the plan


Danhausen is most likely to get it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Nothing like a live Rampage


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is this "LIVE"?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So I think that one guy in the crowd is wearing a lucha mask from Animal Crossing


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> GIVE THE BELT TO BAY BAY!!!


Please no


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Penta in every match


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Well. If he hurt himself on that stupid stage dive into the fans, I put the blame squarely on him. But there is still no need for him to be wrestling this much on TV since his return. Punk has had way too many long ass matches against a bunch of jobbers. He isn't a young man anymore and is prone to getting injured. Wrestle less. Talk more. Preserve this run.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This match is Spam-a-Mania


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

This isn't even a proper match they're wrestling, it's just Lucha Bros vs Young Bucks: The Best Hits


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Is this "LIVE"?


yes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This match reminds me of the video games where i press random buttons just to make any shit happen on offense.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> yes


Well that is a plus.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This match is fantastic, two of the best tag teams around


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man they're not holding back on the B show. This is batshit crazy and Cali loves it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This match is freaking lit


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't even realize Adam Cole was on comms. He has barely said anything


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> This match reminds me of the video games where i press random buttons just to make any shit happen on offense.


Nah this match is dope


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bring back Don Callis.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> I didn't even realize Adam Cole was on comms. He has barely said anything


He probably has but he's so short you can't barely hear him


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay, the fact that they didn't open with CM Punk increases my confidence that he'll be okay.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Wrap this shit up. Need to hear Punkster.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, the fact that they didn't open with CM Punk increases my confidence that he'll be okay.


Yep, if it was serious as in, dropping belt, it be first thing to open up.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I love the Bucks. This match is amazing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hopefully the tag belts come off of jungle express asap.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, the fact that they didn't open with CM Punk increases my confidence that he'll be okay.


They'd already advertised the Bros/Bucks at 950 on YouTube and it'd be stupid to put Punk's entrance on YT instead of the show so it means nothing.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep, if it was serious as in, dropping belt, it be first thing to open up.


Not necessarily


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Taz mentioned the injury.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

CovidFan said:


> They'd already advertised the Bros/Bucks at 950 on YouTube and it'd be stupid to put Punk's entrance on YT instead of the show so it means nothing.


Wait, they were on Youtube? I didn't know that


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the fact that on top of the wild flips, the Lucha Bros also hit hard AF with their strikes helps hold these types of matches together.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This match is soooo good. These two teams always put on bangers


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay if anyone knows the answer to this.

If they are live right now: what else are fans paying for besides one hour of Rampage? ie...extra matches, or is this it?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Viva la raza!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Okay if anyone knows the answer to this.
> 
> If they are live right now: what else are fans paying for besides one hour of Rampage? ie...extra matches, or is this it?


they have matches before the actual show and sometimes i think they record dark too


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The cruiserweights opening WCW Nitro with another banger. 😊


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Jericho saying there are rumours about Punk and Taz mentioning the injury makes me think it's all good?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alex should have stayed heel. Another bad booking move.


HookedOnThuganomics said:


> they have matches before the actual show and sometimes i think they record dark too


Okay. Rampage is pretty meh usually so hopefully fans pay a discount price. Dynamite is the only show that seems more intense to see.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> they have matches before the actual show and sometimes i think they record dark too


They did tape Dark before it. Christopher Daniels wrestled in one of the matches and people said there was a very good match between Sydal and Taylor Rust.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Alex should have stayed heel. Another bad booking move.
> 
> Okay. Rampage is pretty meh usually so hopefully fans pay a discount price. Dynamite is the only show that seems more intense to see.


I mean tonight's show is stacked


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This match is such a banger!


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Wait, they were on Youtube? I didn't know that


They did entrances at 950 on YT for the hook to watch the show at 10


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that splash was awesome. should've been the finish


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Alex should have stayed heel. Another bad booking move.
> 
> Okay. Rampage is pretty meh usually so hopefully fans pay a discount price. Dynamite is the only show that seems more intense to see.


Live Rampages are usually bangers too mate.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Show some respect to Eddie. End matches with that Frog Splash


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 123831


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fuck the Young Bucks.

That is all. Fuck them.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is my neck feeling sore all of a sudden...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This has been a PPV worthy match. Nothing held back and insane action. It won't top their PPV cage match but it's entertaining as hell.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Yes! Bucks win!!!! 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I expected a spotfest and I got a spotfest, I had fun.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> This has been a PPV worthy match. Nothing held back and insane action. It won't top their PPV cage match but it's entertaining as hell.


That match was amazing, anyone saying otherwise are haters


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I freaking love the bucks


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

These two are legendary in the ring together. So damn good.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like how Penta has a cool haircut, despite wearing a mask all the time


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SUPER KICK PARTY


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Bucks/Bros always delivers


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Yuck, why would you ever put the Young Bucks over.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now this is a tag team.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like the lighting on Hobbs and Starks entrance. Reminds me of GTA Vice City


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Here is a real team.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

CovidFan said:


> Bucks/Bros always delivers


It's like the Tajiri vs Super Crazy of AEW. They can do it 100 times and it'll still be fun.

That was better than most of the recent PPV matches.

Bucks deserved a win back after losing their previous three matches to the Lucha Bros.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Here is a real team.


Yep. They dont look like kids either.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Ricky is gonna be a big star one day, he just as "IT"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Come on out already Punk LOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Here is a real team.


Bucks are a real team and so are the Lucha Bros


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Ricky is gonna be a big star one day, he just as "IT"


I think Ricky, Hobbs, Swerve have major potential. If they dont fuck it up with Wardlow and Hook too.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Kierra Hogan sucks


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kiera with the sex jam entrance theme


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kiera Hogan's cake


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Hobbs brisk movement suggests they had to rush that match because the opener overran.

Oh, and 🍑


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

We all know Athena is winning


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Those wings were pretty awesome. Kenny probably jealous


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Athena 🤮🤮🤮

Terrible signing.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Has Jade fired Smart Mark or is he working with Stokely?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone remember these two?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Has Jade fired Smart Mark or is he working with Stokely?


Smart Mark just left, i think. Maybe he will join MJF now.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Bucks are a real team and so are the Lucha Bros


Bucks are a cosplay team, they don't deserve a damn thing except a ticket to the unemployment line.

Lucha Bros are cool though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The Young Bucks and their trash fans are everything wrong that’s with wrestling, the internet and society at large.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Stokely or whatever his name is looks legit in his role as manager. Even dresses better than the actual owner of the company.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Smart Mark just left, i think. Maybe he will join MJF now.


They already addressed this. He's still her lawyer.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Athena looks kinda rough in the ring


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532910754256629760

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Bucks are a cosplay team, they don't deserve a damn thing except a ticket to the unemployment line.
> 
> Lucha Bros are cool though.


This is just wrong..Bucks ooze charisma and are very entertaining


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you all think Athena > Ruby or is Ruby > Athena? Hmmmmmmm


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> Do you all think Athena > Ruby or is Ruby > Athena? Hmmmmmmm


Athena is a better wrestler than Ruby but Ruby is better than Athena on the mic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like Athena is selling a bit too much for her debut.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This is just wrong..Bucks ooze charisma and are very entertaining


Young Bucks and charisma don't belong in the same sentence. They've never cut a good promo in their entire careers either. They're all in-ring action and nothing else.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Good God Kierra Hogan’s ass is amazing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Athena is a better wrestler than Ruby but Ruby is better than Athena on the mic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably this. Although i would say Ruby is maybe just barely a better talker. Both kinda bad on the mic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NXT Only said:


> Good God Kierra Hogan’s ass is amazing


Lovely Cake. Super nice.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Athena is sexy NGL


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I thank the cameraman in the corner for their recording of the pin attempt.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> Good God Kierra Hogan’s ass is amazing


It's dat jiggle


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Solid win by Athena. She's a good addition to AEW's somewhat weak women's roster. Adding her at least adds experience, regardless of her lack of mic skills.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kiera is not very good in the ring, but Athena looked good in there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk, Next. Finally. Let's go.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Kiera is not very good in the ring, but Athena looked good in there.


Agree. But i was mostly staring at her ass to tell.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I need to see Julia wearing antlers.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

He's definitely limping


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh God House of Black, these guys just aren't good.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Kiera is not very good in the ring, but Athena looked good in there.


Yeah Kiera probably should've bumped the other way so she didn't end up in the ropes on the stunner


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe we see a tease of who is next challenger is?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

To that chick in the crowd with her boyfriend, blink twice if he's holding you hostage and forcing you to be there.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk looks sad...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I can see the Julia Hart megathread


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a bad feeling about this ....


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

MJF comes out?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

He's tearing up....


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh man I hope he's not injured


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Punk wearing that Bryan Danielson merch


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is he sad...uhh


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh shit son


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

No fucking way


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh fuck he's not retiring is he?


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

What a disappointment. That’s what he gets for jumping in the crowd. Dumbass


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Oh no, I'm choked up. It has to be really bad.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Aw damn it, I was hoping for a good reign out of Punk to elevate the title and for an ultimate comeback story. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ah son of a bitch


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Is this legit, or a way for MJF to win it?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

He's working, it's gonna be his salmon jacket moment.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

What a stupid way to get injured


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Adam Cole gonna’ be champion now


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

VACANT TITLE!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Oh man I hope he's not injured


He just said he was


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> Adam Cole gonna’ be champion now


And the ratings will crater


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Are you fucking kidding me? Already hurt


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Not a fan but speedy recovery so I can continue to talk shit when you return


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rip to the MJF storyline


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Danielson, Wardlow, MJF or Omega please


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Wait, I thought Punk said he won't relinquish it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope Punk stays and does commentary.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

And this is why MJF should have been the one to beat Hangman. But for now, they need to put the title on Wardlow. No one else is positioned better than him now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay besides his heart, what is broken? His leg?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Gn1212 said:


> Wait, I thought Punk said he won't relinquish it.


Jericho just said he is


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm confused as to whether the title is vacant or not after that.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Put it on Bryan.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

This sucks so much.

Danielson should be next in line hopefully.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Put the belt on MJF!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuckk dont know what they really do here.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Anybody but Page


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

So if Tony said no to relinquishing but Punk was voting to relinquish, I assume interim championship incoming? TK has done interim championships for far less.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Jericho just said he is


Yeah, that's why I said that.
I thought Punk said he won't because Tony told him he still believes in him or something.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Gn1212 said:


> Wait, I thought Punk said he won't relinquish it.


he said he isn’t gonna’ hold AEW back, plenty of guys backstage to fill his shoes. He’s relinquishing the belt


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

3venflow said:


> I'm confused as to whether the title is vacant or not after that.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532916162740330496

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jds49ers (Jun 28, 2011)

Im guessing he has a torn ACL, so he will be out 6 months to a year. If so he has to drop the title.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

SO the title is not vacant ?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Fuck the Young Bucks.
> 
> That is all. Fuck them.


They just delivered an awesome banger tonight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So what the hell is happening? This seemed a bit unclear. Is he vacating the title? He just won it, that's pretty fucking sad.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Really disappointing , if he were gone for about 1-2 months, they would have kept the belt on him and just had him cut promos from time to time to stay relevant. That he’s relinquishing the belt = long term injury (6months or more)


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Okay besides his heart, what is broken? His leg?


All the botches would indicate his foot, going with a torn tendon and a break.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

What a confusing promo.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

jds49ers said:


> Im guessing he has a torn ACL, so he will be out 6 months to a year. If so he has to drop the title.


No, it is a broken bone.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> So what the hell is happening? This seemed a bit unclear. Is he vacating the title? He just won it, that's pretty fucking sad.


Exactly.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Put it on Danielson, or Miro.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it would be kind of funny if Punk "Brock Lesnared" the title and just kept it for months without being on the show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not feeling this main event matchup. But lets see how it goes.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

If Adam Cole becomes champ, I will stop watching AEW.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Surely Punk will be back by All Out?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Adam Cole will probably be in the conversation for the champion just because TK has a big erection for the bloke.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The main event is going to get 6-7 minutes. They should have given them 15 minutes tonight


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He said he'll relinquish it.

He said Tony said no (kinda).

He held the belt up at the end of the promo rather than set it down.

Jericho said he'll relinquish it.

Very much mixed signals.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

We NEVER saw Mark Henry wrestle in AEW? He said he was going to.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

redban said:


> They main event is going to get 6-7 minutes. They should have given them 15 minutes tonight


Maybe if Punk wasn't so selfish and didn't injure himself, they'd get 15. /s


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> He said he'll relinquish it.
> 
> He said Tony said no (kinda).
> 
> ...


He's definitely giving it up, he's injured and can't defend it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk said though he would still fight injured. If he has to be out a while. Have him job and tap out to MJF lol


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Kind of sucks for the forbidden door ppv. 


I’m assuming ALOT of plans are being reworked for the next few months.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

CovidFan said:


> Maybe if Punk wasn't so selfish and go get himself injured, they'd get 15.


And i'm sure he ruined the MJF story too!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jericho just repeated its relinquished. Obviously Khan is feeding him that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn. What if this is a work....about Punk?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Just confirmed that Punk relinquished. Kind of an odd segment with Punk but I guess he was emotional


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

@DammitChrist I’m not sure why you eye rolled my post, because it’s absolutely true. Dude got injured doing a dumb stunt and thus killed his along with AEWs momentum. Extremely big blow


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dante looks like Cena with a fro and stache.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can you guys tell me something? I'm out and posting on my phone and not watching. The stage-dive he injured himself on, when did he do that? At the PPV? After he won the title? Or, some other time?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DrEagles said:


> @DammitChrist I’m not sure why you eye rolled my post, because it’s absolutely true. Dude got injured doing a dumb stunt and thus killed his along with AEWs momentum. Extremely big blow


Is it confirmed it was from the stage dive?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

3venflow said:


> He said he'll relinquish it.
> 
> He said Tony said no (kinda).
> 
> ...


Like really. That segment left me with more questions than answers.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> He said he'll relinquish it.
> 
> He said Tony said no (kinda).
> 
> ...


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Daniel Bryan makes sense for next champion. He’s kinda similar to Punk in a way - an older yet very popular, ex-WWE guy who can make the belt seem important / credible . They could have easily given him a short reign during the Hangman feud months ago


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Just confirmed that Punk relinquished. Kind of an odd segment with Punk but I guess he was emotional


Awe for fucks sake. Seriously? So he just won, then has to give up the belt? Damn. Bad timing. Time to elevate someone else.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Bring in Omega. LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW socials still referring to Punk as champ. Even the social media manager got confused.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532917133692256257


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Jericho brought up Punk relinquishing it again. So I don't know. If the injury is a hurt foot I have no clue how long that would take to recover. CM Punk showing emotion there. Wanted him to lose to Hangman at DoN but I wouldn't wish injury on him. Hope he recovers as soon as possible.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Like really. That segment left me with more questions than answers.



Jericho just repeated it was relinquished on commentary. Khan probably didn't want Punk laying the title down and leaving it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532918344751337472

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> Daniel Bryan makes sense for next champion. He’s kinda similar to Punk in a way - an older yet very popular, ex-WWE guy who can make the belt seem important / credible . They could have easily given him a short reign during the Hangman feud months ago


Too bad he's stuck in a random team where he doesn't really fit in.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

redban said:


> Daniel Bryan makes sense for next champion. He’s kinda similar to Punk in a way - an older yet very popular, ex-WWE guy who can make the belt seem important / credible . They could have easily given him a short reign during the Hangman feud months ago


Danielson is having the best matches right now, so it makes sense.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532918344751337472
Edit:

I got beaten to it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532918344751337472


Good


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532918344751337472
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This doesn't make sense because Jericho just said it was, which probably came right from Tony Khan


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I can't believe a company can fuck up conveying wtf is happening with their world championship.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532918344751337472


So he is saying they are doing a Lesnar/Roman and not having it defended for months?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> This doesn't make sense because Jericho just said it was, which probably came right from Tony Khan


Chris Jericho is a heel who likes to banter on commentary.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tanahashi to win that battle royale?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LMAO at Punk saying 2 main ex wwe guys that deserve the title lmao


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Interim champion???? What???


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So who told Jericho to say it was relinquished twice? Lmao what is going on


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox to win, Mox to defend interim title against Tanahashi, Mox vs Punk at Grand Slam.

Mox has wanted a match with Tanahashi forever.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wait so Mox is #1 contender...and whoever wins the battle royal will face Mox at Forbidden Door for the title...I think that's it lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Tanahashi to win that battle royale?


Oh, Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Jon Moxley would make SOOO much sense.

They've been teasing that match-up for over a year now.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Trophies said:


> Wait so Mox is #1 contender...and whoever wins the battle royal will face Mox at Forbidden Door for the title...I think that's it lol


for the title? So Punk is relinquishing the belt?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CovidFan said:


> I can't believe a company can fuck up conveying wtf is happening with their world championship.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Is it confirmed it was from the stage dive?


I don’t think it’s confirmed, but idk where else it would be from. Maybe the botched over the rope hangman finisher?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Jon Moxley would make SOOO much sense.
> 
> They've been teasing that match-up for over a year now.


Plus, it wouldn't make sense to have an AEW vs AEW match at Forbidden Door


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DrEagles said:


> I don’t think it’s confirmed, but idk where else it would be from. Maybe the botched over the rope hangman finisher?


He torqued his shit pretty hard on those botched buck shots.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

redban said:


> for the title? So Punk is relinquishing the belt?


For the interim title. CM Punk is keeping the belt that he has and will face the interim Champ when he returns. Like they did with Cody and Sammy with the TNT title.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

redban said:


> for the title? So Punk is relinquishing the belt?


Hearing them at the end of the show now I feel like it's just an interim title...not the AEW title.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Interim champs are fucking shit dumb concept


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He torqued his shit pretty hard on those botched buck shots.


This is where I'd put my money as well. That rolling hard plant takes a toll when you fuck up.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ok so a Battle Royale winner will face Moxley at Forbidden Door to crown and interim champion.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wait, I read it as the battle royal opens Dynamite and Mox faces the winner in the main event of the SAME show. Hence them emphasizing the battle royal will open.

Eh, maybe not. I'm going to bed.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Hearing them at the end of the show now I feel like it's just an interim title...not the AEW title.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

At least this time it's actually a valid reason to do an interim championship.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I missed the Mox/Battle Royale/World Title announcement.

Whatever it is, ultimately they should put the interim title on Mox. He's one of like only three guys who should carry it. Should probably just skip the battle royale and do Mox vs. Tanahashi.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Has fightful mentioned anything?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Has fightful mentioned anything?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532919794919518208


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> Ok so a Battle Royale winner will face Moxley at Forbidden Door to crown and interim champion.


Battle Royale to start Dynamite, the winner then faces #1 Contender Jon Moxley in the Main Event. The winner of that then goes on to Forbidden Door to crown an interim champion.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thats dumb to do it at FD. FD is supposed to be AEW vs. NJPW, not two AEW guys going at each other for the AEW belt. Just crown the champ Wednesday. 


Unless Tanahashi is gonna show up and win the Battle Royal.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds like a mess. I guess Wednesday we shall see whats up.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Why does Moxley get an automatic spot in the match? He’s number 3 in the rankings behind Wardlow and Cole


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sad Panda said:


> Why does Moxley get an automatic spot in the match? He’s number 3 in the rankings behind Wardlow and Cole



And He's been in 6 man tags for the past 2 months lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Thats dumb to do it at FD. FD is supposed to be AEW vs. NJPW, not two AEW guys going at each other for the AEW belt. Just crown the champ Wednesday.
> 
> 
> *Unless Tanahashi is gonna show up and win the Battle Royal.*


I think that's what'll happen.

Hiroshi Tanahashi is in the United States atm, and both companies have been teasing a potential match-up with Jon Moxley for over a year now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Granted, rankings make no sense. Why is Cole ahead of Mox after losing to Page twice so soon? Mox hasn't lost a singles match since returning if I recall correctly. Though he has been in tags since returning, but he's mostly won those as well.

Honestly, could probably just have skipped the battle royale and announced Moxley vs. Page, the last two AEW World Champions that aren't on injury leave. I imagine it'll be Mox vs. Page anyway if it's "winner of the battle royale faces Mox in main event - winner of that main event goes to FD to face Tanahashi for the Interim title".


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

It’d be pretty interesting if we get Dragon vs Mox.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> I think that's what'll happen.
> 
> Hiroshi Tanahashi is in the United States atm, and both companies have been teasing a potential match-up with Jon Moxley for over a year now.


It also would be a good opportunity to introduce the crowd to Tanahashi. I'd put a few NJPW talents in the BR.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> Why does Moxley get an automatic spot in the match? He’s number 3 in the rankings behind Wardlow and Cole


Wardlow and Moxley both wrestled on Dynamite, one was in the Main Event and one had a squash. Which should mean more?



Cole did not wrestle.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan has to win it now. Punk vs Bryan before Punk gets more broken down.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Ember has a good finisher. That should help her with the AEW fans. Let's hope she doesn't hurt anyone with that finisher; it doesn't seem like the easiest finisher in the world to take. And AEW does have some inexperienced workers. Especially in their ladies division.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CovidFan said:


> I can't believe a company can fuck up conveying wtf is happening with their world championship.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Did you guys see Dante jump from the floor to the first turnbuckle?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tobiyama said:


> Ember has a good finisher. That should help her with the AEW fans. Let's hope she doesn't hurt anyone with that finisher; it doesn't seem like the easiest finisher in the world to take. And AEW does have some inexperienced workers. Especially in their ladies division.


It's just a stunner, so she should be alright as long as she's not doing it to Vince McMahon or Donald Trump



JasmineAEW said:


> Did you guys see Dante jump from the floor to the first turnbuckle?


TBH I didn't pay much attention to this match because I was trying to understand what was going on with Punk


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Wardlow and Moxley both wrestled on Dynamite, one was in the Main Event and one had a squash. Which should mean more?
> 
> 
> 
> Cole did not wrestle.


I don’t understand your logic. The rankings are there to show us the pecking order as challengers for the World title. Mox, even with his main event win, is still number 3. What they did on Wednesday should not supersede the ranking system. It should actually make it easier when a situation like this arises.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532925247833382913

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532925247833382913
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Under this system, Jericho is #2 contender then

1)Maki Itoh
2)Chris Jericho
3)Swerve
4)Max Caster
5)Keith Lee? (he hasn't sung his own theme in AEW but he has shown the ability to do so in the past, also he's definitely the least cute)


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So there is a battle royale on Wednesday to determine who will face Moxley at Forbidden Door, and the winner of that match will be interim champion?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> I don’t understand your logic. The rankings are there to show us the pecking order as challengers for the World title. Mox, even with his main event win, is still number 3. What they did on Wednesday should not supersede the ranking system. It should actually make it easier when a situation like this arises.


Those rankings came out before Dynamite right? The rankings will change next week based on the matches that happened this week.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

redban said:


> So there is a battle royale on Wednesday to determine who will face Moxley at Forbidden Door, and the winner of that match will be interim champion?


Yep, that's correct


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Dante Martin does not have "it".

I do not get the push.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, now that she's in the AEW roster; Athena is officially the 2nd best female worker in the division (behind Serena Deeb).

However, I think the gap between Serena and Athena on the wrestling department is pretty close.

Even if Athena turns out to be slightly better than Serena in the ring, then both of those women would still be in my top 2 on that department in the whole division.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> For the record, now that she's in the AEW roster; Athena is officially the 2nd best female worker in the division (behind Serena Deeb).
> 
> However, I think the gap between Serena and Athena on the wrestling department is pretty close.
> 
> Even if Athena turns out to be slightly better than Serena in the ring, then both of those women would still be in my top 2 on that department in the whole division.


I think Athena is a great worker and one of the main reasons she is a great worker is because she can actually comunicate. My only issue with her is (ironnically) her overacting. It's just so distracting and unbelievable. But I can look past that since she actually has talent in that area compared to many on the roster.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> They just delivered an awesome banger tonight


Wasn't a banger, it was okay.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Dante Martin does not have "it".
> 
> I do not get the push.


He looks bland. And he makes too many mistakes in his matches.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> For the record, now that she's in the AEW roster; Athena is officially the 2nd best female worker in the division (behind Serena Deeb).
> 
> However, I think the gap between Serena and Athena on the wrestling department is pretty close.
> 
> Even if Athena turns out to be slightly better than Serena in the ring, then both of those women would still be in my top 2 on that department in the whole division.


May be recency bias but I've got Kris Statlander and Jamie Hayter above them both. They are more exciting to watch, even if they are not as technically crisp. They really lay in their shit and have great movesets. Plus, they both look like they could rip Serena or Athena in half if they wanted to.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, that's correct


That's wrong. Winner of Battle Royale will face Moxley in the Main Event. The winner of that will go to Forbidden Door where a interim champion will be crowned.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532935355724206081
So here's the official tweet. I guess we're determining one contender next week with Moxley vs the BR winner and then a second contender the following week? Maybe Hangman vs the winner of a ladder match or something? Ultimately, we will most likely end up with someone from AEW vs someone from NJPW?


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Just came back from Rampage. Almost 4 fucking hours but it was worth it. Taped Dark before and Elevation after Rampage. I need some sleep now.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I stopped the Bucks match and skipped right till the end like a maniac after Fenix hit his brother with the reverse rana.
Stupidest shit I've seen in a while. Fuck the Bucks and Lucha Bros.

Punk...sad.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The show was garbage outside of the womens match, per usual.

WWE was foolish to release Ember Moon, but I suppose over 30 and not a Horsewoman means you're useless to them.

Nice to see The Eclipse in a ring again. Too bad AEW didn't license the WWE Ember Moon Halestorm entrance music for Athena.

Athena vs Kiera was a really good match, largely in thanks to Athena. So now we have Athena, Toni, Jamie, Britt, Kris, Velvet and Ruby....why are charisma vacuums like Rosa and green botchers like Jade still holding gold with all this other talent on the roster???

I'm looking forward to a match between Athena and Red Velvet, that would easily hands down be the best match with Athena vs any of The Baddies.

The dollar store Judgement Day stable might be on to something with Julia Hart. Her presence makes the group feel less cheesy and more interesting even though they didn't actually do anything but talk some mumbo jumbo tonight.

Oh great....PG Punk with a microphone in his hand....yawn....click. Dude looks like he aged 10 years since last week. Man this guy sucks and is so overrated. Maybe Page holding the belt a little longer wouldn't have been such a bad thing?


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Decent show overshadowed by the punk announcement. They should have waited until the last segment. 

Bucks vs. Lucha Bros was an exciting and high flying match that was enjoyable to watch. Crowd was into it and hot the whole time.

The Hobbs and Starks tag match was pointless to me even though they're one of my favorites. 

Athena vs. Hogan was ok. I was expecting more in this match but what also doesn't help is the picture in picture for most of the match. Athena impressed me though.

CM Punk announcement sucked. Just put the title on the guy and now his injured. Feel sorry for him and hope he gets back soon. Wonder where they will go from here. I just hope Adam Cole isn't involved or I might stop watching. 

Scorpio Sky vs Dante Martin wasn't given enough time and was also ruined by the picture in picture. Dante does due impressive things and is only 21 which is crazy. This match also felt like an after thought after the Punk News. I honestly feel bad for these two guys for having to follow that. 

Lastly please don't have Cole be in the title match at Forbidden door. Hoping MJF wins the interim title and fights Punk when he gets back.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I stopped the Bucks match and skipped right till the end like a maniac after Fenix hit his brother with the reverse rana.
> Stupidest shit I've seen in a while. Fuck the Bucks and Lucha Bros.
> 
> Punk...sad.


Glad to see I'm not the only one that thinks the same. Once you've seen one match, you've seen them all. The only match I really liked that they did was the cage match at All Out last year. Other than that it's just the same thing. Spot after spot after spot. No story. Just things that happen.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Jedah said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one that thinks the same. Once you've seen one match, you've seen them all. The only match I really liked that they did was the cage match at All Out last year. Other than that it's just the same thing. Spot after spot after spot. No story. Just things that happen.


It's ok to let yourself have some mindless fun. You're not watching CourtTV ffs. You're watching bullshit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Was a good show

Bucks v Luchas always deliver

Punk segment was sad

rest was good


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> Can you guys tell me something? I'm out and posting on my phone and not watching. The stage-dive he injured himself on, when did he do that? At the PPV? After he won the title? Or, some other time?


He didn’t hurt his foot on the stage dive - he wrestled a whole fucking match afterwards

he hurt it on the top rope slip


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> He didn’t hurt his foot on the stage dive - he wrestled a whole fucking match afterwards
> 
> he hurt it on the top rope slip


Ah okay, thanks. I saw everyone saying that. Glad I asked!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> He didn’t hurt his foot on the stage dive - he wrestled a whole fucking match afterwards
> 
> he hurt it on the top rope slip


Or maybe he botched the springboard because his foot was hurt?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A list of live Rampage attendances. Last night's was the second-most attended and also outdrew the last four Smackdown shows.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Athena is only 33?
I thought she was like 37 and injury prone. If she can stay healthy she looked incredible yesterday. 
I don’t think she should dethrone Jade but she’ll give her a hell of a match.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

3venflow said:


> A list of live Rampage attendances. Last night's was the second-most attended and also outdrew the last four Smackdown shows.
> 
> View attachment 123944


Acknowledge Scorpio Sky!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Acknowledge Scorpio Sky!


CM Punk and Scorpio Sky being true needle movers confirmed.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A cool shot of the arena for Rampage.


----------

